# LCD/LED/DVD TV ? which one



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

I have just purchased a replacement for the above but with free view built in ( fed up with all the cables ) it was a 15" nice television but viewing angle was awful ,hopefully they will take it back, has anyone got the above and would recommend, they do not seam to give out viewing angles ?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've bought a MEOS TV/DVD. Nice TV but terrible viewing angle. Everybody seems to tell me to buy either an Alden or preferably an Avtex as they are low wattage but give a good picture from all angles. 

Both are ludicrously expensive of course but what's the point of having an expensive auto sat dish if you can't see the picture?

So its an Alden or Avtex for me if I can fit one in my TV cupboard.


----------



## sanandreas (Jul 26, 2008)

I recently bought a Kogan 19" LED TV online from Kogan UK - came the second day after ordering and at reasonable postage. 

It is bright, light and thin - has Freeview and USB record/playback so I wasn't bothered about a dvd player - I have viewed a couple of films of avi format from my usb hard drive okay.

I haven't tried the 12 volt operation from the van yet as I am using it at home with my computer - there is a lead that can be purchased but the fellow at Kogan said it was a straight through lead so I made my own for the van 12 volt connection.

The image is still very good even at wide viewing angles both vertical and horizontal - the sound is tinny though, probably because of the small size of speakers that have to be used but this can be overcome with adding a small external amp.

There are other sizes but I wanted one to put away in the cupboard, I think they are around £110 at the moment.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Just saw the new Cello range at the Newark show this weekend. Excellent viewing angle, LED low power and a stabilised 12v power supply. If I hadn't just bought a new TV last year I would have snapped up one of these. All with DVD, HD and USB record from standby.

www.cubik12volt.co.uk

Colin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly the Cello product does look interesting. The factory is good and appears efficient, but at present is only assembling kits produced elsewhere.
The prices shown on the website are over the top, there is no reason why a 12V TV advertised for caravans/motorhomes should be any dearer than a standard TV.
Gerry


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

sanandreas said:


> I recently bought a Kogan 19" LED TV online from Kogan UK - came the second day after ordering and at reasonable postage.
> 
> It is bright, light and thin - has Freeview and USB record/playback so I wasn't bothered about a dvd player - I have viewed a couple of films of avi format from my usb hard drive okay.
> 
> ...


I also recently bought a Kogan 19", but have found it doesn't pull in weak signals too well. As a straight test against a Samsung the Kogan only received 60% as many digital stations. I spoke to a Kogan rep about this, pointing out that their advertising says that their 12 volt TVs are ideal for caravans, boats and motorhomes (where signal strength might not be optimum), his reply was that they are suitable because they are 12 volt input. So that's alright then :x 
Seems you get what you pay for, and I've reverted to a domestic 230 volt LCD TV and a small inverter, might be a couple of kilo heavier but much better reception.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a 19" Kogan HD LED and it's fine. Records TV onto a pen drive too.

BEWARE though. These TVs need a REGULATED SUPPLY at 12v or they could suffer damage as the battery slowly discharges. So the supplied 12v cigarette socket plug is NOT a good idea and I'd advise you not to use them. (Poor show there, Kogan!). You'll need to shell out another £40 or so on fleabay for a 12v in / 12v out regulator to be safer. Avtex TVs have a regulator built in.

Also found Kogan's customer service next to useless.

All this said, it does its basic job very nicely so, not a bad buy for a cheap budget £125 plus £40 for regulator. Agree that the EPG is pretty pointless too. Only shows current schedules, not what's coming up. Why?


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a quick point on the viewing angles of the TVs. We had the same problem and were looking at changing the TV again! However we were suggested to try a simple fix by a salesman.

Change the contrast to 100%! *

As simple as that and would you believe it works a treat! Please do not ask how it works as I am a simpleton when it comes to these things. oops: :wink: Give it a go what have you got to loose?

Keith*


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In the next few weeks Currys / PC World will be launching 12V LED backlit TVs in 16" 19" and 22" sizes. With and without DVD. Prices will be far cheaper than "Leisure" TVs.
Gerry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I purchased a swivelling wall mount which should resolve the problem, I think. Has anyone else fitted one?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> I purchased a swivelling wall mount which should resolve the problem, I think. Has anyone else fitted one?


Unfortunately, this is the point that many people do not understand. There are many posts on this forum and others about viewing angles, but the same is true with any size of flat panel TV; if you are not viewing from the sweet spot then the picture will be degraded. The sweet spot is that you should always be viewing the centre of the screen with the screen at or about vertical to the angle of your face.
Despite the claims, there is no TV on earth that can give the same results from any other viewing angle.
Gerry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

GerryD said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a swivelling wall mount which should resolve the problem, I think. Has anyone else fitted one?
> ...


Hi Gerry,

So your saying it's a good idea to fit a swivelling bracket?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > BillCreer said:
> ...


Bill,
Yes, tilting and swivelling is best. That way you can get the ideal viewing angle.
Gerry


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I fully agree with Gerry.... and pay a visit to PC world as well lot cheaper items there....


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Back to my original question.
Has anyone any experience of fitting a TV swivelling bracket as I'm am a bit wary about the flexing stresses when I'm bouncing along on the road.
I'm thinking I might need to put in some more support to take the weight of the TV.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes it also depends on the bracket you use, I have used the vision plus double arm, its take upto 20Kgs.... but most vans might not take that weight fixing it to the wall etc, if you are just using upto 20" pannel TV sould be fine as they only weigh around 5Kgs... sorry to off the subject...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> Back to my original question.
> Has anyone any experience of fitting a TV swivelling bracket as I'm am a bit wary about the flexing stresses when I'm bouncing along on the road.
> I'm thinking I might need to put in some more support to take the weight of the TV.


A lot depends on where you are fitting the bracket. If the panel is stiff enough and thick enough then you should get away with no support especially as you do not intend leaving the TV in situ whilst travelling.
However, if you are fitting to a single sheet panel such as a wardrobe side then I would advise using a piece of MDF or PLY at the back of the panel to provide extra strength.
Gerry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Gerry,
I do intend leaving the TV in place when travelling and that is my concern. My plan was to put the mount on the side wall above my fridge as it is an ideal place and then swivel it round to face the lounge, at the front of the van, for viewing.
There is a panel of 1/2" veneered chip board to mount it on with a 1 1/2" cavity before the external wall.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

How certain is the Currys timeframe. I was just about to buy a new TV for our summer hols but will hold off if Currys launch is that imminent.

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

jettdt said:


> Hi,
> 
> How certain is the Currys timeframe. I was just about to buy a new TV for our summer hols but will hold off if Currys launch is that imminent.
> 
> Thanks


I shall try to get a launch date. AFAIK they go into production 4th June.
Gerry


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have 2 TVs in the van an Avtex (18") and a Grundig (14") the Avtex is by far the best for viewing angle etc.

The small TV is mounted on a swivel bracket above the bed and was fitted by myself.

The bracket is bolted through the side of a cupboard using through bolts and a backing plate to spread the load. The TV is held for travelling by a strap which goes around the TV to secure it in position. The strap is held by the bracket (ie sandwiched between the cupboard and bracket) The strap (a suitcase strap from Ikea) has a plastic buckle which pops apart when required to enable the TV to be moved for watching. The buckle is positioned so that it sits on the bottom edge of the TV so it doesn't scratch the TV screen.


The TV has some foam pads on the back of it so its doesn't rattle when against the wall

Its been in place for 2 years without any problems.

Andy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Andy,
I like your number of posts.
You have though it through like me. My only problem is that I can't get to the back of the panel, I want to mount it on to, to put in a spreader plate.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

jettdt said:


> Hi,
> 
> How certain is the Currys timeframe. I was just about to buy a new TV for our summer hols but will hold off if Currys launch is that imminent.
> 
> Thanks


The 22" is due into stores mid to end of July. Unfortunately there is a delay on the 19" due to a shortage of panels following the Japanese earthquake.
Gerry


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for that, cutting it a bit fine for me we go away in summer holidays. 

Was going to buy the Avtec because I liked the look and its very slim, but thats probably not the best reason to buy it!! Looking at the prices of these other units though I am wavering.


----------

